# How soon after Pregnyl were you basted for IUI



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi
I took my pregnyl last night at 6pm Basting is sched. for 11am on Tues.
Is this similar to your timiing? 
Please let me know
Lotskyxx


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya Lotsky

That sounds about right - it should be 36hr after you take the Pregnyl

I took mine last night at 1030 pm and due to be basted tomorrow at 1030 am

cheers


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Lotsky


I had the same,I did the Pregnyl at 8pm on the 8th November & basted for iui at 3.15pm on the 10th November.I hope this helps? now on day 10 of  

Goodluck 

 

Take care 

Francine xxx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Lotsky, I has my Pregnyl at 5pm then was basted at 3pm the next day, then again 11am the following day after that... have discovered on this site that not everyone gets basted twice..  not sure if you are planning to be..

Hope that helps... good luck for your basting  

Nicki
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lotsky
         for your basting today. Wishing you lots of   for this cycle.

You have to do the Pregnyl jab 24-36 hours before basting. So if basting was 10am on Weds I would have been told by my clinic to have the Pregnyl at 10pm on the Monday ie. 36 hours before basting.  

Hope everything has gone well today, now rest up & take care in your 

Erica.xx


----------

